# Looking for Schwinn S light. Chrome and white



## jason morton (Aug 22, 2020)

Looking for a chrome and white schwinn s fender light for my American deluxe.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 22, 2020)

I'll tomorrow. I know the top is chrome but I think the bottom is Rose. I can paint it white for an extra $10


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 23, 2020)

Well it wasn't where it should have been and I looked other places but nothing. I'll keep looking and let you know IF I find anytjimg.


----------

